# Anyone know how to ease constipation?



## Angel2Fire

I am suffering really badly. I could do with a laxative but I'm not sure if I can...

I have tried some regulan (which my doc said was okay) but it's not done anything. I've tried a hot water bottle on my tummy, warm bath, warm drinks, plenty of water...

I can't eat loads of fibre at the minute cus I can't eat and feel sick and blocked up because of it :(

Oh and the thought of prunes makes me want to throw up!

Any suggestions?

Thanks :)


----------



## insomnimama

Lots of fruit and/or juice of any kind
Nice warm bath
Moving around (hands and knees, twisting from side to side, going for a little walk)
Activia brand yogurt or any other kind avail in your area that is supposed to "do the trick" (you can also sprinkle a little granola on top if you don't want too much fibre).


----------



## wishingonastar

i've been suffering constipation too hun and did loadsa research on it...these foods are meant to help:
apples, oranges, pears, sweet potatoes, grapes, cabbage

don't eat loads of bran as it will make you feel bloated and could be worse.

drink loads of water or fruit juice

going for a 20-30 min walk can help loosen you and kick start bowels into action, but don't strain as you could cause piles

also you can get a free prescription from doctor or midwife for something to help thats safe in pregnancy (i think its senokot which you buy over counter but might as well get it free from nhs!)


----------



## insomnimama

Would advise against the cabbage as it is notorious for causing gas. The rest of it all looks good though. Good luck!


----------



## dizzy duck

I use Senna (senakot) Its okay in pregnancy as Im prescribed it. It's been a god send. Hope you find something that will help. Take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Aunty E

Lactulose will soften things up, and is safe in pregnancy. Just take according to the instructions. You can get it over the counter, but your doc should prescribe it for you otherwise.


----------



## TT's

I've used 'Califig' I got it from the pharmacy and it has worked a treat for me. Its made from natural fig extract and is safe to use when pg

TT's
xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Fibergel or Senakot are ok to take


----------



## Lu28

Prune juice was the only thing that worked for me. The thought made me want to be sick to but I held my breath, drank it down and followed it with a big glass of water! Did the trick though...


----------



## insomnimama

Papaya is also good for constipation.


----------



## pinkmac85

the only thing that worked for me was lots and I mean LOTS of water!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Sherileigh

Honestly I find syrup...like on pancakes does it for me. Or even tea now...very strange. Other than that...lots of water!


----------



## massacubano

I read on one site it is okay the other said no, I was going to suggest chamomile tea... ask MW what she thinks about it. Has worked for me non-pg.:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

I have it every pregnancy hun real bad some times it takes me 5 days to go , So i feel for you allot .
I havent taken anything this time , But with Finnley i tried laxitive chocolate stuff from the chemist (I cannot remember the name) , But its real safe to use and really helped me then .
Good luck . xx .


----------



## Dona

Aunty E said:


> Lactulose will soften things up, and is safe in pregnancy. Just take according to the instructions. You can get it over the counter, but your doc should prescribe it for you otherwise.

I am prescribed this along with senakot.


----------



## Meels-Spot

I have lactulose on prescription too, plus Fybogel. I did try Califig for a while although it didn't do much for me. And I still only go to the loo once or twice a week! I have always suffered with constipation from IBS before I was pregnant, but since being preg it's so much worse! I have just started eating dried apricots daily too to see if they might help but they do give you bad gas!


----------



## adzuki

I second the water thing - 2-3 litres a day. Failing that, greasy chinese food always works for me! 

I hope you get relief soon!

:)
A


----------



## littlemansmum

I found the lactulose just made me windy last time, consultant said that can happen so prescribed movicol and was fab! My doc now prescribes that for me this time and has been a god send. Hope you're already moving by now though xxx


----------



## Bellylicious

Heaps of water, metamucil, psyllim husk. Weird but milk makes me go. Excercise. Plums and cherries.


----------



## jms895

Dont let it get too bad, i been in hospital twice cos of it, not nice.

Now I have to take 20ml of Lactulose twice a day and 2 x fibogel sachets a day, that and ,loads of water and fruit and veg.

Cheese, white bread, sugar can constipate you hun :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Fybogel is my tip. Has always worked for me even after my sections when I am bunged up and on iron tablets. Always works for me and is totally safe in pregnancy xxx


----------

